# A/C haters?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

One more thing i'm a little upset about, i hate a/c. I have an nx2000, and i dont see a whole lot of point of a/c in a car with t tops. all it does is add unneccesary weight, and power loss when in use. i hate when people get into the car and say, "you don't have a/c?" then i have to explain to them why i hate it so much. anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I love A/C.... but its like 100 degrees here everyday LOL.

in my GA16 pwrd car when I turn the ac on I swear I must have a total of like 14HP.... 

once I raced this little kid in a powerwheels (it was the pink barbie corvette one) and I took him off the line but after I put about a car length on him he just pulled on me and flew right by...
dam those powerwheels!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah those pink corvettes are dangerous, when i want to race someone i know i can win i go cruising around looking for those wrangler power wheels, preferably with a fat kid driving, win almost everytime.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I use my AC sometimes, like when I just get in the car and it's 180* inside. then I open my windows and after a little whie, I'll turn it off.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah ha ha.. exactly justin.. but then I start to get hot and close the sunroof and windows and go back to the a/c again.. 

back and forth back and forth.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sometimes I'll use my AC on the highway. I hate to have my windows open when I'm going 80 b/c you lose gas mileage and it feels like I'm about to jump out of a plane.

BTW, blueboost, you're PM box is full. I don't have the pix of HIN. SOME DICK DELETED ALL MY ALBUMS AND I JUST FOUND OUT I HAVE NO BACK UP COPIES!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Maybe my car is magical or something, but I really dont notice ~that~ bad of a power loss with my AC on. 

Oh, and Zeus, I kinda feel ya on the T-Top thing... I very rarely used my AC when I had my Z24 (Convertable) but then again, summers in Oklahoma are a BITCH. Can you say 100+ temps with 85+ Humidity? LOL


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I went over 8 years without A/C in my SE-R. I didn't mind, hell, I live in a tropical climate. When it's cool outside I love to drive with my windows and sunroof open but now that I have A/C, it's great when it rains or when it's ridiculously hot and humid outside. Sure the components adds over 30 pounds to the weight of the car but much of the power loss can be recovered using underdrive pulleys.


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

Men all depends where i live in Venezuela an ther is 126 f and in that time call me slower but cool, even whit tinted windows are a must after you purchase a car donw here. I couldnt live without it.
If i need power just push botton a/c on your console. and take the power.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I just noticed you (Zeus) are from Wisconsin. Dont you all have pretty mild summers? Ive spent a lot of summers in Indiana and it never got too horrible there. Sure there were some days that it was hot, but for the most part it was usually pretty nice with the windows down.

And I read somewhere (possibly in my car manuel) that with interstate driving, it is more economical to run with the A/C on as opposed to the windows down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Zeus2k said:


> *One more thing i'm a little upset about... *


You're just an irritated human being aren't you?


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Here in Phoenix, AZ you need A/C at least part of the time...you know it's bad when the local rock station gives a "swamp ass factor" when reporting temps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Anger management...



Zeus2k said:


> *One more thing i'm a little upset about, i hate a/c. I have an nx2000, and i dont see a whole lot of point of a/c in a car with t tops. all it does is add unneccesary weight, and power loss when in use. i hate when people get into the car and say, "you don't have a/c?" then i have to explain to them why i hate it so much. anyone else feel the same way? *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know what. a few days ago, i was hot as hell outside and I decided to turn on my a/c and call me crazy but the car seemed to have MORE power. I know it can't be tru, but my powerband was definately alot smoother and the car seemed to have a better jump after a stop. Also, I usually fel a dip in power around 3-4K @ WOT, with the AC on, the dip was gone....  weird huh?


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

A/C is quite valuable for defogging windows. The compressor dries out the air, which then absorbs the moisture that has built up in annoying places like, say, the window that you're trying to see out of.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, good point. I use the AC alot for that. never even thought of it that way.


----------

